# ADA Aqua Soil or Eco-Complete??



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

My tank is 20 gallons long. The inhabitants are plants of course, and Endler fry and a few Corys. What do you all suggest Aqua Soil or Eco Complete? I have heard pros and cons of each but I still have no clue. Do I still need to add ferts with both kinds of soils? Which is better for the plants? How much of each should I get for my tank (X L of AquaSoil, Xpounds of Eco..) What kind of substrate depth am I looking for? Any help/opinions are greatly appreciated!!

Fishboy


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd go Aquasoil.

There is a substrate calculator around here somewhere in the article section. 

ADG has an Aquasoil chart.

In a 20 long, height is a premium, so don't overdo depth. 2 inches in front, and 2.5/3 inches in the back should be plenty for pretty much everything.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Where do you see this chart? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

NVM lane I found the chart on the site.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

You probably need one 9L and one 3L bag for that tank. I would just buy 2 9L bags just to be safe though. It will give you some extra to play around with in the future.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Is Power Sand a must? Or will the plants get enough from the Aqua Soil + added ferts?


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

How much of a depth should I aim for?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Fishboy08 said:


> Is Power Sand a must? Or will the plants get enough from the Aqua Soil + added ferts?


Power sand is not a must. AS will provide some nutrients.




Fishboy08 said:


> How much of a depth should I aim for?


2-3 inches


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok,

Thanks for all the help. I haven't made my decision yet, but I think I have all the info needed. This is how I am weighing it out right now.

Aquasoil:

Everyone has had nothing but good views on it
Has some nutrients
Lightweight
"Natural" soil
Will probably have to buy online, since nowhere locally sells it
Will have to pay out my @$$ to get it shipped
Cloudy water possibly, or "like- mud" in tank

Eco- Complete:

Basically all nutrients there, just have to test and dose the fillers
Gravel like, so no huge water clarity mess (hopefully)
Easy to manipulate through
Sold Locally


I am still not sure. This will have to be well thought out.. Thanks for all the help though!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am not sure of your evaluations, Fishboy.

Just about everyone who has used Aqua Soil likes it. It has more nutrients than Eco-Complete, particularly when used in conjunction with Power Sand. It is lightweight, and you will need to order it online. You shouldn't have cloudy or muddy water, not to the extent I think you have an impression of. I had a tinge of color to my water, but not much more than that. It won't be muddy like an unrinsed bag of Flourite.

Eco-Complete is a good substrate, but it is not full of nutrients. I didn't dose NPK with Aqua Soil for quite some time ( I still run lead after several months), but had to dose straight away with Eco-Complete. Easy to manipulate through? Not exactly sure what you mean by that, but Aqua Soil is the best substrate I have ever planted in.

The choice is yours, but I think the conclusions you have drawn had some short comings. I hope I helped.

Mike


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

I would go with ADA!


----------

